# Tìm hiểu giá quạt trần 3 cánh 2001



## Dung Thủy (31/8/21)

Tìm hiểu giá quạt trần 3 cánh 2001
Quạt trần 3 cánh đang được rất nhiều người ưa chuộng hiện nay. Vậy hãy cùng Quạt Nhật 2T tổng hợp lại bảng giá quạt trần 3 cánh bán chạy nhất hiện nay:
1. Quạt trần Panasonic F60MZ2 3 cánh:
Quạt trần Panasonic F60MZ2 3 cánh có đường kính 150 cm giúp luồng gió được phân tán đều cho căn phòng của gia đình bạn mát mẻ và thoải mái hơn.

Quạt trần 3 cánh giá bao nhiêu? Giá bán quạt trần 3 cánh: 950.000₫.
•    Quạt trần Panasonic F-60MZ2 có thiết kế tinh tế với màu trắng viền vàng thời trang, phong cách vừa cổ điển, vừa hiện đại. Quạt trần 3 cánh không những đáp ứng được về mặt làm mát mà còn giúp trang trí nội thất cho căn phòng.
•    Quạt trần được trang bị dây an toàn đề phòng động cơ và cánh quạt rơi khỏi ti, quạt điện còn trang bị thiết bị ngắt tự động khi quạt nóng do người dùng quên tắt quạt trần panasonic 3 cánh trong thời gian dài.
•    Quạt trần Panasonic F-60MZ2-S có đường kính 150 cm giúp luồng gió được phân tán đều cho căn phòng của gia đình bạn mát mẻ và thoải mái hơn.
>> Xem thêm: Top 5 mẫu quạt treo trần 4 cánh giá rẻ nhất.
2. Quạt trần KDK U48FP 3 cánh:
Quạt trần KDK U48FP 3 cánh với thiết kế nhỏ gọn sang trọng Quạt Trần U48FP là mẫu quạt trần lý tưởng cho các căn hộ chung cư có diện tích nhỏ.

•    Quạt trần 3 cánh giá bao tiền? Giá quạt treo trần 3 cánh: 9.490.000₫.
•    Trong xã hội phát triển hiện nay, những căn hộ studio có diện tích nhỏ xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều, những thiết bị như: tủ lạnh, máy giặt, tivi…. đã chiếm phần lớn diện tích căn hộ. Bạn muốn có một chiếc quạt mát vào những ngày nắng hè oi bức nhưng diện tích phòng không đủ. KDK đã Lắng nghe người dùng Việt và phát triển mẫu Quạt Trần KDK U48FP để đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng của mọi căn nhà Việt.
•    Được tích hợp động cơ DC Quạt trần có khả năng tiết kiệm điện vượt trội chỉ bằng 50% điện năng của động cơ AC thông thường. Không những thế động cơ DC còn giúp thay đổi tốc độ quạt linh hoạt với 9 tốc độ gió phù hợp với mọi thời tiết.
3. Quạt trần KDK R48SP 3 cánh:
Quạt trần KDK R48SP 3 cánh chạy êm, nhiều cấp độ gió, bền và tiện dụng, thiết kế sang trọng phù hợp với mọi không gian. hoạt động thông minh tiết kiệm điện.

•    Quạt treo trần 3 cánh giá bao tiền? Giá quạt trần chung cư: 4.190.000₫.
•    Quạt trần ngày nay đã hiện đại hơn rất nhiều về chất lượng thiết kế cũng như nhiều tính năng đem lại sự tiện dụng với người dùng. Mặc dù dưới góc độ thẩm mỹ thì quạt trần thế hệ mới không khác gì nhiều so với hàng chục năm trước đây. Quạt trần KDK R48SP sở hữu 3 cánh gió dạng dẹt làm bằng nhựa ABS cao cấp (có khả năng chịu lực chịu nhiệt bền bỉ). Ngoài ra cánh quạt còn được sơn tĩnh điện tăng độ bền với các tác động môi trường bên ngoài theo thời gian.
•    Quạt trần KDK 3 cánh đi kèm điều khiển từ xa đem lại sự tiện dụng cho người dùng. Quạt có 3 tốc độ gió lan tỏa làn gió mát khắp 4 hướng trong gian phòng có diện tích lớn. Ngoài ra, R48SP hỗ trợ thêm chế độ ngủ tích hợp trên điều khiển. Khi vận hành không tạo tiếng ồn khó chịu, làn gió mát thoang thoảng sẽ đưa bạn vào giấc ngủ an nhiên.
4. Quạt trần kdk M60XG 3 cánh:
Quạt trần kdk M60XG 3 cánh không chỉ tạo ra luồng khí rộng để làm mát hiệu quả, mà còn giúp lưu thông không khí mát mẻ được tạo ra bởi hệ thống điều hòa không khí trong phòng.

•    Giá quạt trần 3 cánh : 1.390.000₫.
•    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



•    Quạt trần KDK  M60XG có quạt trần trần thấp đường kính 142.2 cm giúp luồng gió được phân tán đều cho căn phòng nguyên tắc lắp quạt trần của gia đình bạn mát mẻ và thoải mái hơn.
•    Quạt trần hoạt động với công suất 78W tiết kiệm điện năng. Máy chạy êm ái, bền bỉ. Không gây tiếng ồn trong quá sử dụng.
5. Quạt trần KDK N56YG 3 cánh:
Quạt trần KDK N56YG 3 cánh chất liệu cánh bằng sắt phủ lớp sơn tĩnh điện được sản xuất theo công nghệ Nhật Bản và được kiểm định nghiêm ngặt theo quy chuẩn của Nhật, với kiểu dáng sang trọng và hiện đại, kết hợp màu sắc nâu đồng cổ điển, không chỉ mang đến cho bạn công dụng làm mát mà còn là vật trang trí nội thất tuyệt vời.

+ An toàn: Hệ thống dây an toàn, công tắc ngắt điện an toàn. Ngoài ra, Quạt trần KDK còn có cầu chì cảm ứng nhiệt đề phòng dòng điện quá tải hoặc khi động cơ quá nóng.
+ Điều chỉnh 5 chế độ: Có nhiều lựa chọn làm mát với công tắc bật tắt điều chỉnh 5 chế độ gió dễ dàng sử dụng.
+ Động cơ cực êm: quạt trần 3 cánh có động cơ mạnh mẽ với 16 tụ tích điện hoạt động cực êm với vòng bi bôi trơn vĩnh cửu.
Trên đây là mẫu quạt trần 3 cánh đang được bán chạy nhất hiện nay. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage quatnhatcom hoặc liên hệ hotline 0395.519.899 để tư vấn hỗ trợ.


----------

